# Obama Says US Agents in Mexico will not be Armed



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

_President Obama on Thursday appeared to reject the idea of arming U.S. agents in Mexico, saying after a meeting with Mexican President Felipe Calderon that the two governments will look at other ways to protect American officials in the wake of a fatal shooting last month._
Read more: Obama: No Arming of U.S. Agents in Mexico - FoxNews.com
​
I know I'm supposed to include an opinion, but I'm just dumbfounded. Does this mean WE ARE NOT protecting them now? That's what it sounds like, shameful.


----------



## Mister Farcus (Feb 27, 2011)

Obama is really puting "teeth" in our border security... Are you kidding!


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

How's about we just end all attache offices in Mexico and let them solve their problems on their own? Sounds like a easy solution to me.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

How about we send Obama to Mexico without his Secret Service unit.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

No way in hell I would go over to that 3rd world hell hole unarmed. Especially with the way in which law enforcement comes under fire the way they do.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

And um... Where, exactly, can I sign up for the "Heavy Gunner" position at the border? I like shooting moving targets...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I would refuse to go into mexico with out being armed...


That :thumbs_up:


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

Border Agents Forced to Face Down Bullets With Bean Bags, Critics Say - FoxNews.com

Just another examples of politics over the lives of those who serve down there


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I am absolutely dumbfounded by this, a real head scratcher. I used to think some of the conspiracy theories in regards to Obama were a bit far fetched (not really a US citizen, not really a socialist, attendance in that racist "church", grew up in Kenya or Indonesia, raised by islamic radicals etc etc). 

I don't think our agents should be doing law enforcement in Mexico on their own, but sending them through that filthy 3rd world flea infested dirty diarhea drugs gangs poop water burrito fart of a country without a firearm is a suicide mission. They (any US LE agency who does business there) should simply have a strict policy that you can use your weapon solely for self defense down there, and the Mexican government should allow this or be told fight this WAR on their own. Obama is such a joke of a "leader"............ PS: are we supposed to put our trust in the federales to protect our unarmed law enforcement??? I am sure there are some honest federales, but there are way too many corrupt ones..........


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

So who are the poor bastards that are getting assigned to this death sentence?


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

United States agents assigned to advisory roles _in Mexico_ are the reported victims of the recent policy statement.

The other link I posted is about Border Patrol being required to engage targets armed with lethal weapons with less than lethal weapons.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

flintlockglock said:


> United States agents assigned to advisory roles _in Mexico_ are the reported victims of the recent policy statement.
> 
> The other link I posted is about Border Patrol being required to engage targets armed with lethal weapons with less than lethal weapons.


That is pathetic! Thats all I can say about that, simply pathetic.


----------

